# Ace



## Wolfy007 (Mar 20, 2008)

Ace 3-17-08 – 6-9-08








The unthinkable happened.
Yes he was just 12 weeks old when he left this world… This seems so cruel and unfair…
Tears just don’t stop… This was not supposed to be this way…

Ace was a perfect puppy that came to live with us just four weeks ago. In the few short weeks that he was here he learned to be housebroken (took just a few days), sit, stay & down… He was getting really used to us and we were all in love with him. Everything was going well until morning of 6-8-08, at about 5AM Ace threw up and after that he was walking around but was very wobbly... At 8 AM we were at the vet’s office… They did a complete blood panel test and took an x-ray all results came back normal including his blood pressure and temperature, still Ace was wobbly and disoriented… They started giving him an IV & antibiotics. At 5:00 PM we picked him up and it looked like he was improving (still wobbly, but not as much). At home it looked like Ace was feeling better, he was eating and drinking (urinating & defecating) was a bit more alert and seemed playful. Next morning we went back to our veterinarian so he can take another look at him… they agreed that it looked like things were improving (although they still were not sure what was causing the problem the previous day, strong suspicion was that it was something neurological since that will cause wobbliness and instability) Rest of the day things seemed to continuously get better (eating, drinking, playing etc). Sunday at about 5:00 AM Ace threw up again, right after he threw up he became wobbly and disoriented again, few minutes after that he was unconscious…
This was Sunday and our regular veterinarians office is closed, not wanting to waist any time we rushed into Animal Emergency Center (happens to be located a few miles from my house and they have some of the best specialty vets on staff) Ace was admitted immediately and they stared doing all possible tests that they could on him (everything was coming back normal except his temperature & blood pressure was dropping) Since non of the test gave them any indication of what was going on, all vets at the hospital agreed the problem is neurological. Ace was scheduled CAT scan and spinal tap for Monday morning. We were getting continues updated from the hospital through the day and night, but Aces vital signs were getting worse. At 6:00 AM we got a call from the hospital and they said that they do not believe that Ace would wake up from anesthetics if they administered them before the CAT scan. We had no choice but to agree with the doctor and let Ace go. We drove to the hospital to see our friend for the last time and say good bye. 

Ace had a private cremation and his ashes are with us now. They will now remain with us forever next to  <u> my best friend Wolfy</u>  whom we lost just 3 month ago.

I went back and spoke with the doctors; only possible explanation that they can offer is that Ace had a neurological problem (tumor or infection that attacked his brain)

I spoke with the Aces breeder (who I know and trust) and now know that all other puppies are doing fine. 

I know that times numbs the pain, however it is extremely difficult to accept what has happened. Just 12 weeks does not and should not equal to a lifetime.

My little friend you will be forever missed, always loved and never ever forgotten. Run free and until we meet again.


----------



## Lisa&Diesel (Jun 8, 2008)

Oh how heartbreaking, his life with you was just beginning. I am glad that his short life was filled with love from you. Run free little Ace.


----------



## KCandMace (Apr 8, 2008)

I am so sorry. Rest in Peace Ace, you were a sweet angel.


----------



## Mary Jane (Mar 3, 2006)

This is simply heartbreaking.

I'm very sorry.

Mary Jane


----------



## GSDOwner2008 (Jan 19, 2008)

He was just a baby, this is so sad. R.I.P Ace.


----------



## arycrest (Feb 28, 2006)

I'm so sorry you lost your beautiful baby, it just doesn't seem fair to lose them at such a young age. I'm so glad he was able to spend his short life being loved and spoiled by you and your family.

Rest in Peace Baby Ace, run free with Wolfy at the Bridge.


----------



## shilohsmom (Jul 14, 2003)

I am so very very sorry to hear of your loss. You must be in shock. Its so unfair when we loose them, especially when they are so young. Again, I'm sorry.


----------



## tracyc (Feb 23, 2005)

What a heartbreaking story. I'm so terribly sorry. He was a beautiful puppy, and you filled his short time on earth with love.


----------



## ninhar (Mar 22, 2003)

How very sad. My deepest condolences.


----------



## CertainlySpoiled (Dec 2, 2007)

Oh how sad, I'm in tears. I'm very sorry. Rest in peace Ace.


----------



## WiscTiger (Sep 25, 2002)

I am so so sorry for your devastating loss. 

RIP Ace puppy.


----------



## middleofnowhere (Dec 20, 2000)

I am so sorry.


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

What an unbelievably sad story, to have lost little Ace so young, and so soon after Wolfy. I'm so sorry.


----------



## raysmom (May 22, 2004)

How awful - it's hard enough to lose them at any age, but absolutely devastating when their life is just beginning. Rest in peace, Ace









* <span style="color: #663366">Rosebud 

When God calls little puppies to dwell with Him above, 
We humans always question the wisdom of His love. 
For no heartache can compare with the loss of one small 'child', 
Who does so much to make this world seem wonderful and mild. 

Perhaps God tires - always calling the aged to His fold, 
And so He picks a rosebud before it can grow old. 
God knows how much we need them and so He picks but few; 
To make the land of heaven more beautiful to view. 
Believing this is difficult, yet somehow we must try, 
For the saddest word that mankind knows will always be "good-bye". 

And so when little pups depart; 
We, who are left behind, must realize how much God loves puppies.... 
For angels are hard to find. 

Author Unknown </span> *


----------



## JessicaMN (Sep 13, 2006)

I am so sorry you lost your sweet boy. Many many hugs.


----------



## KAKZooKpr (Jul 6, 2002)

I am so sorry for your loss. How devastating. My heart goes out to you and your family.

Kristina


----------



## ThreeDogs (Mar 16, 2007)

How devastating, I am so very sorry for your loss.


----------



## kshort (Jun 4, 2004)

How heartbreaking... Not only to lose this beautiful young puppy, but to have lost Wolfy only a short time ago. I am so sorry. My thoughts are with you...


----------



## sd3567 (May 16, 2005)

<span style='font-family: Comic Sans MS'> </span> I am so sorry for your loss.


----------



## littledmc17 (Apr 9, 2008)

OMG my heart goes out to you and your family 
Ace was aboutely gorgeous!! the short time he had in this world he was lucky to have you all to love him.
I can't stop crying. my deepest sympathies


----------



## CherryCola (Apr 24, 2006)

I am so very sorry to hear of your loss.

I'm sure he's running free at the Bridge with his big brother Wolfy


----------



## elsie (Aug 22, 2001)

i am so very very sorry.....


----------



## Cameo (Feb 1, 2007)

I'm so sorry..........so very hard.

RIP dear ACE.


----------



## Dannay (Oct 31, 2006)

This is so sad. I am so sorry for your loss







RIP little Ace, you were very loved in the time you spent here.


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

Oh how terrible for you and your family. It is so hard to loose them anytime but when they are just babies with a full life ahead it is worse, just devastating.


So sorry......... this bought tears to my eyes.


----------



## csaiz (Dec 21, 2006)

Run like the wind Ace


----------



## Timber1 (May 19, 2007)

Aside from losing a child, I cannot imagine anything more heart breaking.


----------



## Qyn (Jan 28, 2005)

RIP Ace







What a beautiful puppy - I am so sorry this happened. You must be heartbroken.


----------



## Karin (Jan 4, 2008)

I'm so very sorry for your loss. He sure was a beautiful pup. It's terribly unfair when they are taken away so young. 

Rest in peace, Ace.


----------



## hannahbanana (Jul 5, 2010)

I left my human companion at age seven after a 6 -month bout with a viral infection in my brain. I was a healthy, vibrant long-haired shepard. It's been 7 yrs. since I left and I know I am missed and loved. We all share in your loss of Ace completely. 

Tim and HannahB:gsdbeggin:


----------



## Bridget (Apr 5, 2004)

I am so sorry for your loss, just not fair.


----------



## 4dognight (Aug 14, 2006)

Just heartbreaking...and so close to you losing your other dog. I am so sorry.


----------

